# alice cooper @ molson amp



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

saw alice there, courtesy of Q107 last sunday night. he did all the cool hits and all the stuff you'd hoped he's do. i never saw him before, but i am glad i got to see his show. i have to say, i was really glad i got to hear him do the ballad of dwight frye. 
i love that song. i wish he did 2nd coming just before it though. they belong together like the candy shell around an m&m. that ol man moves pretty good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats on the comped concert ticket.

I love that tune too. The entire Love it to Death album is classic.

Alice is a much better singer than many people realize.

The show is the show and I'm sure that's entertaining. I just really love the music.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

I had a chance to see him way back in '80, didn't go, which was 
fine cause it was cancelled anyways and turned into a riot.
Dwight fry's still one of my fav's as well. 

[video=youtube;G-WZK4s0hbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-WZK4s0hbY[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

alot of folks write him off as being not much when it comes to the music side of things. i never understood that, considering punk and pop almost never get called on not being very "deep" musically. or hell 7/10ths of classic rock for that matter. his lyrics say what they say in his way. granted some of his stuff is pretty vapid. but not all of it, and certainly some of it is pretty darn clever, and subtle. some of his songs contain harsh criticisms that he juxtaposes with midway style theatrics. there's a statement in that, i think.
maybe it's a criticism of it's own. or maybe it's just hype and the rest is all in my own head....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw him in 70 and 72. In 70, at the strawberry fields rock festival, more people ended up in the freak out tent during his show than any other. In 72 he was drinking Carlsberg on stage and spitting it on the crowd - they seemed to love it - everyone was extremely ripped, both times. I think he used the guillotine routine in 70, my memory is a little shaky and I didn't sleep for 44 hours,... hey.


----------

